# uds



## rjlbbq (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am new to this forum. A lot of good info here. I am trying to build a uds on the cheap. I have all the ideas , i just need the drum. I have looked at feed stores, farms, on craigslist. anyone know where I can get one and not break the bank.

Thanks Rob


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 28, 2012)

Where are you located? Maybe I can help!


----------



## rjlbbq (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Thanks for your response. I live in New Hampshire


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello Rob and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad to have you here with us 

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location

Thanks


----------



## rjlbbq (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome-Scarbelly. I am updated. Bare with me here I am new to this and I am forum challenged.Lots of good info here.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF .
I got mine from craigslist.


----------



## rippinntearin (Mar 29, 2012)

Got mine from a feed store...pretty sure it had grain in it.  Make sure to look for ones without the dreaded red lining!  It will make your life a lot easier if you don't have it...


----------



## rjlbbq (Mar 29, 2012)

ya I didn't want one of those. I got a brand new one today without any lining


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 29, 2012)

Show 'em the Q View!


----------



## rjlbbq (Mar 29, 2012)

I will definitely start to post some pictures tomorrow of my build


----------



## ceno (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Rob,

I am from New Hampshire as well. Might I ask were you got your drum and how much it ran ya?

Thanks,

Ceno


----------



## rjlbbq (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi ceno,I got a brand new one from Enco Industries in Plaistow for $61.I wanted to get one cheaper,but now I dont have to worry what was in it before.


----------



## sprky (Mar 29, 2012)

Try a salvage yard.







  to SMF . You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info. Smoking  5-Day e-Course


----------



## rjlbbq (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome sprky.I have  a drum and hope to be done with the build by weekend.I will definitely take a look at the five day course.Although my barrel wont be sporting the colors of green and yellow.lol


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad you found a drum. Mine had the red liner. I burn it out.
Got it painted. Just have to add handles and wheels tomorrow.
and i,m ready to start smoking in it :yahoo:


----------



## rjlbbq (Mar 30, 2012)

Man that sounds good.I wish I could come down off this ladder and work on mine.I guess paying the bills comes first


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome to SMF.........Glad you joined our group.........


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Mar 30, 2012)

RippinNTearin said:


> Got mine from a feed store...pretty sure it had grain in it.  Make sure to look for ones without the dreaded red lining!  It will make your life a lot easier if you don't have it...


Sorry for threadjacking, but I'm thinking about building a UDS of my own.  A guy in my neighborhood can source me a barrel for $15, but they've been used to store lacquer thinner.  I don't know what lining they have but it could be the red lining you referenced.  He tells me that if you burn it real long and real hot you can get it cleared out.

Is there a thread somewhere that talks about linings and how to address them to get the barrel food-safe?  I'm pretty interested in finding out about that.  I want to make a UDS but don't want to poison anyone with food cooked in it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 30, 2012)

Rjlbb, try diplomacy...(bribery). When you find some sitting around , find who's they are and offer to do some BBQ for them in trade
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I have found Drums at Flooring companies,(adhesive barrels - they usually have a plastic liner inside and a painted surface under that you can burn out.), and try CL again and look for 55gal.Drums. Don't get anything that has had Petroleum Prods.,pesticides , paint, ...ect. If you want to pay shipping, I'll send you as many as you need for $15 ea. and you pay shipping. The ones I can get have had Chocolate Syrup in them , or something food safe.

I found a guy that had them in the Industrial section of town , in an old warehouse. If you cannot burn it out , due to City ordinance , have it Sandblasted ,and again work a trade - BARTER  ;}-

It's still not done , but here's mine and cost me only $50 total for the parts and services
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I love to Barter , the whole nation should get into it , with the economy......







Have fun and...


----------



## rjlbbq (Apr 2, 2012)

Well  I found a drum and couldn't wait to start my build!







I bought a brand new drum , so basically I just to my weed burner and started to burn the paint of the outside.







Then I took my drill with a wire wheel attachment and scuffed up the whole surface ,removing the rest of the paint and getting ready for the new paint.

I then measured from the bottom 2"(3 holes equidistant) and drilled a 1" inch hole for 3/4" ball valve and vents.







Then I flipped the barrel over and drilled four 1/4" holes equidistant to hold the 23 "Weber cooking grate in place.

Almost everybody says you should use a step bit for this. Well they would be a little easier,but they aren't cheap.

I used a 1" hole saw and it worked just fine. You just have to let the drill do the work.

I drilled another 3/8" hole about a 1`/2" below where the grate would go for thermometer, and then put two coats of high heat enamel on it and I was ready to put it together.







I couldn't find any rolled expanded steel, so I bought 3 12" x 24" sheets of expanded for my charcoal basket.I bent it around a propane tank to form its shape to fit it inside a 17" Weber replacement grill.I just bolted it together and used 4 -2 1/2" bolts for legs to keep it up off the bottom of the barrel for airflow.







Here is the charcoal basket inside the drum.







Now she is ready to be seasoned . I sprayed the inside with Pam and gave her a six hour burn.







After I seasoned it I couldn't wait to try it out.







meanwhile I had put "Robs Raging Rob" on some baby backs and had to try them out.







Trying out my first run with the new UDS.







After some help maintaining the heat from my smoker buddy Jalan43, here is the finish product.







They were amazing!

If this Frenchman can build a UDS anyone can. I can't wait to smoke again. Thanks for all the tips guys.


----------



## jalan43 (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't believe that those ribs were your first smoke on that brand new UDS! Nice Job!


----------

